

Virtualization, Simply Defined - ewams
http://ewams.net/?view=Virtualization_Simply_Defined

======
pensiveye
At first read I was getting all upset about what a short-sell of
virtualization the definition was. Then I read it again and realized it was an
intro, and how do you really introduce a concept that solves so many problems?
I'm looking forward to reading what comes next.

